# Prices



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a question:
How do you know if the price the breeder wants for the puppy or dog is worth it?

Like for instance, someone once said a GSD puppy from a reputable breeder should be $900-$2000, right?

So okay, let's say a breeder sells their pups for $2000. How do you know those pups are worth $2000? Do you go by the titles and the pedigrees and bloodlines on the parents? So the more titles, the more the puppies will be from the parent?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Puppies are worth what someone is willing to pay for them. Whether they are worth the asking price is really up to you. 

I look at dogs and their production. Yes, for me titles are important, but not necessarily MORE titles. The animals being bred and how they and their lines have produced means more. If I saw a litter that I really liked, that met my criteria then I would pay what I had to pay. If I saw another litter that wasn't what I was after even $500 would be too expensive for me.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

A dog is a dog. If you're very picky then it will cost more as you're demanding more. 

Now in my case, I got my pup for $250. He's a purebred. You can look at him and know instantly. I also got to meet his parents. This is what made the sale. Puppies look cute all the time. But to see an touch the parents is a good outlook. 

And is this pup worth x amount of money is up to you. Think of it like an auction. You'll only pay as much as you are willing for what you want.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What something is "worth" depends on your criteria and what you are willing to pay. I've seen dogs people have bought for $5k+ that I wouldn't pay $100 for, heck wouldn't take if they paid me. If the dog is what I want, chances are I will pay what is being asked.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

lhczth said:


> Puppies are worth what someone is willing to pay for them. Whether they are worth the asking price is really up to you.


I agree. And I don't agree with the comment that a good dog from a reputable breeder should be at least $900.00.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree, puppies are worth what someone is willing to pay for them. I had a difficult time deciding what to charge for my pups. I didnt want to set the price too low. To me that meant the person buying needed to have an investment into the pup. I didnt want to go too high. First litter for both dogs, we dont know what they will produce. I settled on $1,000 for a pup. I think that is a significant amount with out being too high.


----------



## Matetus (Sep 1, 2010)

got one for 500 € (€:$=7.3:6)
all in all i'm satisfied with him.


----------

